# Aussie Troops go back to the Solomons.



## Wildcat (Apr 19, 2006)

Australian troops are on their way back to the Solomons after rioting broke out yesterday.

http://seven.com.au/news/topstories/163270


----------



## R988 (Apr 20, 2006)

Some people never seem to learn


----------

